# Vikings Club Auction - Minnesota



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey guys/gals, my club is having an auction with some great birds. Here is the information if you want to check it out:








Got a nice looking Racing pigeon(s)? Bring it to our show & auction and you could win some cash!!!

Show:
*starts at 11:30am
*$2 per bird
*All entry fee $$$ will be paid out to the winners of 6 categories and then again to Reserve Champion & Grand Champion
*1st place winner from each category will get picture taken.

Auction will start 1pm. There will be some AWESOME AWESOME pigeons from top fliers in the U.S. & around the world!!!
Come out show some birds, meet and associate with other pigeonmen from around the state of MN, grab some food, check out the show & auction birds, hangout, have a good time, and win some raffle items. 

Over the phone bids will be allowed. Kevin Thao and I (John Kaiyalethe) will be contacts for over the phone bidders. I'm still not the best at reading pedigrees, so if you have questions regarding that, it may be better to contact Kevin who has more experience. If you dont have questions regarding pedigrees and just want to put in bids, both Kevin and I can put in the bids for you. If you are planning on bidding over the phone, please call or message me before the event so I can compile your Name, Address and Phone number so there is no confusion to who is bidding. Here is the contact information for phone bidders:
Kevin Thao: 651-734-8567
John Kaiyalethe: 651-324-7734


To ZOOM IN on list:
click on image, click on zoom in icon in the top left corner, scroll bar is on the right, and re-click on image to exit


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

No over the phone bids?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> No over the phone bids?


If you could only buy 2 ...which would ya choose?


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

ill choose #41 and #26


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> If you could only buy 2 ...which would ya choose?


I would choose 7 and 11


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I only want 7 though that's the only one I'm interested in.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

or 26 like Aris said


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

7 and 48 looks pretty good


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I think I would be really happy with #15 & #25


----------



## umaximus (Nov 12, 2010)

20 & 31.
Flor Engel - Looks like it goes back to some awesome pigeon from Flor Engel. 
Van Der Flaes - Red Fox Janssens. Would like to add to the stock loft for crossing. 
I heard Van Der Flaes Red Fox Janssens are some good quality 
racing pigeons. 

If anyone knows more about the two strains above feel free to elaborate/share. I have never been really knowledgeable when it comes down to strains, but pretty soon I might be looking to find something to cross with my stuff. Plus, please tell how they have done for you, if you may. Thanks!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> No over the phone bids?


I'm not sure, I will ask and get back to you on that!

I'm looking at #5 and #21


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I want 
#3 and # 36


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> No over the phone bids?


Just got the answer to your question First To Hatch. Over the phone bids will be allowed. Kevin Thao and I (John Kaiyalethe) will be contacts for over the phone bidders. I'm still not the best at reading pedigrees, so if you have questions regarding that, it may be better to contact Kevin who has more experience. If you dont have questions regarding pedigrees and just want to put in bids, both Kevin and I can put in the bids for you. If you are planning on bidding, please call or message me before the event so I can compile your Name, Address and Phone number so there is no confusion to who is bidding. Here is the contact information for phone bidders:
Kevin Thao: 651-734-8567
John Kaiyalethe: 651-324-7734

Happy Bidding,
Johnny K


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Lots of nice birds listed. If I had my pick of two.... 27 and 44


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Just # 18. Nice list.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Dang...now that I am reading them over they are all starting to look better than the next, I don't really need more birds but if they sell cheap...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would probably go for the two from Mel or the two World of wings birds. My first hand experience from birds down from world of wings birds is a good one. My 08 blood is from a Bob Kinney hen off two he donated to the WOW. I had three children off the hen. They have produced me a bunch of quality race birds including my futurity winner, race winners and 3rd in our ABQ futurity. Randy G has some quality birds in that program.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I would probably go for the two from Mel or the two World of wings birds. My first hand experience from birds down from world of wings birds is a good one. My 08 blood is from a Bob Kinney hen off two he donated to the WOW. I had three children off the hen. They have produced me a bunch of quality race birds including my futurity winner, race winners and 3rd in our ABQ futurity. Randy G has some quality birds in that program.


We had 5 nice WOW youngsters in our auction but the starting bid on them was $125, I decided to buy a bird that won diplomas and whose parents won diplomas for 40$ instead!!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

First To Hatch said:


> We had 5 nice WOW youngsters in our auction but the starting bid on them was $125, I decided to buy a bird that won diplomas and whose parents won diplomas for 40$ instead!!!


any of those prices would get you quality birds. $40 sounds like a deal for a diploma bird.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Just a reminder that this is tomorrow, looking forward to meeting some people on here.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry Johnny I won't be bidding, I need to save for a clock!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Sorry Johnny I won't be bidding, I need to save for a clock!


No worries, im in the same boat! Just nice to meet people and handle the birds


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally found time to upload some pics. Be sure to check them out here! http://www.pigeonmadness.com/2012/01/vikings-pigeon-racing-club-show-and.html It was a great event and pretty fun. Really nice birds for a heck of a deal! Birds went for way too cheap that day. But I'm sure whoever picked them up was really satisfied. 

Before I end the post, thought I'd share a short, funny video I took at the auction. This is how you bid in Minnesota.  http://youtu.be/sbo3kMrDhJs I hope the guy doesn't mind the video. It was great fun!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting, that guy was hilarious!


----------

